# Casey today



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Enjoying some training time while he works on flexibility and just a bit of running while he barrel races  He is 13 years old and still loves hi training time.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Smarty pants Love the white face. Best ever.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how wonderful! I am so glad to see him so spry and happy.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yay! I always love it when the oldies are still so active!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What a great dog!. I can tell he still loves his training sessions.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Great job, Casey! My Emma would have been 13 this year. So good to see Casey moving so well and loving life.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm a sucker for old gold, especially happy, wagging, I'm still having fun seniors who know how to get mom to dole out the treats


----------



## elenarain (Jul 26, 2008)

I loved this video so much...I got a couple of traffic cones out of the shop tonight and for the first time at 12 years old, Bay turned round those cones like crazy. Thanks for sharing..and yes..he probably did it mostly for the treats. Casey looks like a sweetie!


----------

